# Light Replacement for Fluval Spec V



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes I'm getting one... yes this is nano "tank" #8... need some help brainstorming some alternative lighting options for the Spec V  My old Spec light was awful and lasted a whole month before burning out, the one with the new kit doesn't look any better/brighter.

The dimensions of the Spec V are *17.2" x 6.3" x 10.6"*

1. Fluval CFL 13W - length of the bulb is about 6.5" so this falls short, hanging 2 on opposing sides would be ugly

2. Finnex 26W - lighting is probably way too high, the bulb seems even shorter

3. Marineland Doublebright LEDs - for 18"-24", I'm worried this will hang off the tank a little bit and doesn't quite match, it would also obstruct the cover, a clip light would be best.

4. Archaea LED 30cm - 11.8", I'm leaning towards this now, seems sleek and the right shape, but a little short.

5. Archaea LED 45cm - this is perfect at 17", but it would have to clip on into the glass middle of the tank, throwing it off a bit, and you can't use the cover.

Debating between #4 and #5, leaning towards 4 but it leaves about 5" of deadspace.


----------



## blacksecret (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello
can you tell me maybe send photos of Fluval spec v?
would you send my emails.
I come from Germany and looking for someone who would be so nice to me send a few photos. Aquarium of the lamp it all
why?
I come from Germany and we are waiting for the Fluval spec v.
It is not for sale in our shops.
until next month.
would appreciate a response.
regards


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

blacksecret said:


> Hello
> can you tell me maybe send photos of Fluval spec v?
> would you send my emails.
> I come from Germany and looking for someone who would be so nice to me send a few photos. Aquarium of the lamp it all
> ...


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fluval+spec+V


----------



## blacksecret (Jun 24, 2012)

xenxes said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fluval+spec+V


Thank you for your response.
I've already found everything from the internet.
can you send me two pictures of the lamp?
from below and above?
thank you


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Some vids on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DhrFS9rVNM


----------



## GreyFeather (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm actually going to purchase this tank on Saturday! Please let me know which light you go with - I am thinking about replacing the stock light for a better one. There does not seem to be much videos about it on youtube currently. What is your opinion on the overflow filter? I a hoping to keep this aquarium in the bedroom and I am hoping it is not too loud.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I think the filter looks exactly like my old Spec, if it's the same rated pump flow should not be a problem (might be a little too strong up top) but I'm using it as a shrimp tank anyway.

I remove the carbon and just use biomedia, but that's just me I never dose chemicals. Keep it natural 

Was hoping someone had bought a replacement light already, guess we're the first looking.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

There are a couple different 45cm fixtures. I just found a few different designs on the dreaded eBay. Some of them may work for you so check them out.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I was looking at Finnex's new Ray II, they have a 16" model. 

http://www.finnex.net/index.php?opt...4&product_id=321&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61

I kind of dread getting the eBay lights, feels like I'm buying one exactly like the stock, also most of them have actinic bulbs, maybe I'm looking at the wrong ones.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice options. What was decided? Pix?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't think Xenxes is active anymore v


----------



## cnoel (Feb 23, 2013)

Have you made your decision? I also recently purchased the spec v and am trying to get as much first hand info as possible.

edit: i broke down and got the ray2. I have no idea why because i dont know what im doing. I like the way it looks tho.


----------



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

Is there any info about the stock light? I have no idea how LEDs rate for a planted tank. My Spec V will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Aderes85 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Spec V with stock light*

Just thought I'd add my own experience here

I currently own a spec V and have been running it lowtech with the stock light since about August. It's actually not too horrible a light and works well with low light plants, or even some medium light plants as long as you put them in the middle and not along the sides.


My current plants are red tiger lily (front and center and thriving), some italian spotted grass, hygro difformis, sunset hygro, a crypt of some sort, and a sword of some sort (forgot their names). 

Is the light great? No, not really, but it will work for a low light tank or until you can get something better.

Hope that helps!


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

I have the same tank, and am facing the same problem. The bad news for me is, I probably bought the wrong plants (cabomba and red ludwigia, and some other ones I don't have the name), cause the guy at petsmart told me they need high light.

Ray2 looks good, but it's LED too. How do I know that will be enough?

The stock light has 35 7500K daylight LEDs and 2 blue LED for night.

Thanks


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

I have the same tank and ended up getting the Satellite LED+.


----------



## caliherp (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a 20" Finnex FugeRay on my spec v and it works great. The only thing I had to do was remove the stock light bracket for it to fit. Its on a 10 hour photoperiod. I am using the full line of seachem ferts, no co2. 



Sorry for the horrible picture.


----------

